# Dojenje > Općenito o dojenju >  **** čaj za dojilje

## pinocchio

Drage cure, jeste li pile (kršitelj koda)ov čaj za dojilje koji navodno potiče stvaranje mlijeka. može li škoditi? sastav čaja je: glukoza, laktoza, ekstrakt anisa, koprive, komorača, kima, listovi melise i galegae officinalis herba (ma što god to bilo). preporuča li se, kada početi (sada sam 37.tj) i koliko dugo ga piti (ako da)?

----------


## emily

skodit ti vjerojatno nece, a koristit ce isto koliko i svaka druga tekucina koju pijes. 
Stvaranje mlijeka ce najbolje potaknuti bebino sisanje, tj. dojenje na zahtjev - kad god i koliko god dugo beba zeli  :Smile:  Jako je vazno poceti sto prije dojiti nakon poroda kako bi se potaknulo stvaranje mlijeka i beba dobila kolostrum koji je prebogat zastitnim tvarima koje bebu stite od infekcija i predstavlja tzv. prvo cjepivo
U mnogim rodilistima hoce dati odmah bebu mami da ju podoji, odmah nakon sto se rodi. U svakom slucaju tvoje je pravo da to zatrazis
Sretno  :Smile:

----------

Ja sam ga pila nekih tjedan dana i nikakvu razliku nisam primijetila kod stvaranja mlijeka...Odustala sam jer mi ima stvarno bljutav okus, radije pijem vodu ili mlijeko, ili neki sok...

----------


## anchie76

Bok Pinnochio!  :D 

Izvrsno je to kako se vec sad dok si trudna spremas za dojenje  :D 

Sto se caja za dojilje tice, stetit ti ne moze.  Navodno komorac potice pojacano lucenje u tijelu, tako da mozda caj moze zaista utjecati na kolicinu mlijeka.  Ali mislim da to nije dokazano :?   

Najsigurniji nacin da imas dovoljno mlijeka za svoje bebence je da mu/joj das sisati kad god trazi, da pazis da je beba u pravilnom polozaju dok sisa, da mu/njoj ne dajes nikakve cajeve ili bilo kakve druge tekucine osim tvog mlijeka i da mu/joj ne dajes dudicu.  

Dokazani nacin povecanja kolicine mlijeka je da beba sisa.  Sto vise beba sisa, vise ce se mlijeka praviti (zakon ponude i potraznje).

I nista se ne brini, samim tim sto se vec sad educiras o dojenju na dobrom si putu, a ako bude bilo ikakvih problema s dojenjem kad bebence dodje - mi smo tu a i SOS telefon  :D 

Sretno i pomazi stomak!  :D

----------


## Natasa30

Jel da da je super kad vidis buducu mamu kako se priprema i informira  :Smile:  Svaka cast.

Sto se cajeva tice i ja sam bila cula da se komoraca preporuca da bi bilo vise mlijeka tj u NL preporucaju barem jednu salicu dnevno i ja sam pila ali nisam bas primjetila neke posebne razlike. Vazna je po meni u sustini tekucina pa i cista voda je ustvari najbolja. Kao sto su cure rekle odmah bebicu na cicu i dojiti i sto se vise doji imas mlijeka na izobilje.Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## MamaAna

Ja sam povremeno pila taj čaj 
(mislim da nema potrebe da ga piješ prije poroda) 
jer mi se okus sviđao (može se napraviti i s hladnom vodom) i mm mi ga je redovno kupovao kao i neki sok za dojilje.
Sigurno ne šteti dojenju (još dojim  :Laughing:  )

----------


## pinocchio

cure hvala, divne ste. već sam sos telefonski broj zapisala u tekicu koju nosim u rodilište pa ako bude ikakvih problema s dojenjem nećete me se lako riješiti. naime, već sam sada podredila sve u životu tako da bebica može ko malo majmunče samo cicati, pa se jedino bojim šta ako ne budem imala mljeka. ostalog me nije strah jer čvrsto vjerujem da je to najbolje i najprirodnije što možemo dati našim bebicama.

----------


## dorena

nemoj se bojati, jer ces sigurno imati mlijeka  :wink: . za to su zasluzni hormoni, i naravno bebino cicanje. i niiiista vise. pusica, i pogladi trbusic jednom za mene!   :Laughing:

----------


## NanoiBeba

Cure su već sve napisale. Bitno je da beba sisa i da ti piješ dosta tekućine.

Ja sam se isto kod prvog djeteta bojala da neću imati mlijeka (koja glupost) pa sam negdje pročitala da je dobro piti čaj od komorača i anisa. Kako ja ne volim instant zaslađene pripravke tipa (kršitelj koda)ovog čaja, kupila sam anis i komorač u rinfuzi (imaš tamo gdje se prodaju začini, ili u svakoj boljoj samoposluzi koja drži začine). Meni je taj čaj jako fini pa ga pijem opet jer mi je dosta cijeli dan piti samo vodu. (na žalost ne volim mlijeko a ni sokove)
I to je puno jeftinije nego **** čaj, a i prirodno je i bez dodataka.

----------


## anchie76

> .... pa se jedino bojim šta ako ne budem imala mljeka....


Nista se ne brini.  Zene koje zaista ne mogu dojiti su jaaaaako rijetke (i to zato sto nemaju mlijecne kanalice zbog neke operacije na dojci, i drugih problema takve vrste).  Vecina ovih mama sto u danasnje vrijeme kazu da nisu imale mlijeka u stvari je posrijedi bilo nesto drugo - npr. krivi polozaj pa beba nije mogla efektivno sisati i dobivati dovoljno mlijeka za napredovanje.  

Najbitnije ti je da se educiras i da budes okruzena s ljudima koji ce ti davati podrsku u dojenju.  I sigurno ce biti ljudi oko tebe koji ce ti spomenuti da nemas dovoljno mlijeka i na to moras biti spremna - kad ti to kazu da ne dovedu u pitanje tvoje samopouzdanje i time i dojenje (a vjeruj mi, nema gore stvari nego kad ti netko kaze da nemas dovoljno mlijeka i da ti je dijete gladno   :Sad:    To smo svi dozivjeli   :Sad:   ).  Ako znas da mlijeko ne nestaje samo tako odjednom (a ne nestaje!), i ako znas da se sisanjem povecava kolicina mlijeka, puno je lakse u trenucima sumnje dati bebi da sisa jer tako znas da ce se sisanjem povecati kolicina mlijeka.

 Puno je tu mama imalo problema u dojenju u pocetku (to je vise pravilo nego iznimka   :Razz:   ), pa je sve uspjelo na kraju uz pomoc svih ovih divnih cura na forumu.  

Nista se ne brini, na dobrom si putu.  Edukacijom cinis sve sto je u tvojoj moci da bi tvoja bebica dobila najbolje, a tvoje tijelo ce se pobrinuti za ostalo :D

----------


## mirjana

ja pijem onaj caj "Bebe" ili "Ciciban", sastav je otprilike isti, a puno je jeftiniji.

ja po onom "ne moze skoditi" odlucila ipak ga piti (duga prica, ja sam imala problema s dojenjem, uveli smo i adaptirano, na navaljivanje patronazne  :Evil or Very Mad:  ) ali evo sad smo skoro 7 mjeseci i jos dojimo.

vjerojatno je meni pomogao na psihickoj bazi , kao poduzimam sve sto mogu, a i meni je tj caj fin  :wink:

----------


## renata

pinocchio, imaj povjerenja u to da ces imati mlijeka. danas znanost tvrdi da maksimalno 1% zena ne moze imati mlijeka, zbog nekih bolesti.

jako je vazno da to zaista vjerujes, jer ces mozda vec u bolnici naici na probleme. npr. ako ti dugo ne donesu bebu na prvo dojenje, pocetak uspostave dojenja moze malo kasniti. onda sestre i pedijatri mogu odigrati presudnu ulogu u tome da ti poljuljaju povjerenje u dojenje, jer im ponekad zna biti praksa da kazu da nemas dovoljno mlijeka i bebi naguraju bocicu, bez da prvo provjere jel imas neki problem s dojenjem i kako ga rijesiti. cesto ni ne daju nikakve dobre informacije o dojenju. naravno, nije uvijek tako, ima fantasticnih pedijatara u rodilistima.

bilo bi najbolje da dojenje pocne vec u prvih pola sata nakon poroda. ako mozes to traziti u bolnici, svakako trazi. i odlicno je ako bolnica ima rooming-in, tj. da je beba stalno s mamom u sobi. 
ako nije, nemoj brinuti, mlijeko ce sigurno doci, bez obzira na ta eventualna pocetna kasnjenja. i ako ti ide slabo, nemoj gledati mame s ogromnim cicama kojima mlijeko strca u potocima, one bi bas zbog toga mogle imati kasnije nekih problema (rjesivih, naravno  :Smile: ) a mame kojima su prsa mala, kojima se vidi jedva kap mlijeka, mogu bez problema uspjesno dojiti.

----------


## renata

naravno, ne radim ja nikakve pretpostavke o tvojim dojkama, samo za svaki slucaj pisem  :D   :Razz:

----------


## Elly

Ja pijem (kršitelj koda)ov caj za dojilje, ali iskreno receno, ne vidim da povecava kolicinu mlijeka...

----------


## Elly

> Ja pijem (kršitelj koda)ov caj za dojilje, ali iskreno receno, ne vidim da povecava kolicinu mlijeka...


Evo samo da se nadovezem...
Sad mi je bila patronazna, pa smo izmedju ostalog pricale i o caju za dojenje - rekla je da po nekim studijama povecava kolicinu mlijeka za 20%, ali da po njenom 30-godisnjem iskustvu bas i nema veceg utjecaja nego sto bi imala, recimo obicna voda. 

Rekla je da je, sto se tekucine tice, bitno piti barem 2 litre tekucine dnevno, i da je dobro piti topli caj jer toplina opusta i pomaze za let-down.

----------


## klia

Najprije bih i ja pohvalila mamu Pinocchio koja se unaprijed informira o dojenju. Znaj da ćeš ovdje uvijek naći pravu podršku od svih nas koje se educiramo baš da bi tebi i svim mamama koje žele dojiti barem pokušale pomoći. Kad dođe to vrijeme, samo upali svoj komp i naći ćeš sve - ako treba i virtuelno rame za plakanje :D ( što nadam se neće trebati ).
Nemoj se bojati da nećeš imati mlijeka i nemoj slušati one koji ti pokušavaju staviti tu bubu u uho. Ali, vjerojatno ćeš se susresti s nekim od problema na početku dojenja jer gotovo svaka mama to prođe. Dojenje jest prirodno i tvoje se tijelo od početka trudnoće ( i od početka puberteta  :Laughing:  ) priprema na njega, ali je ono ujedno i tehnika koja se u nekim svojim aspektima mora naučiti. Nekad se ta tehnika prenosila s bake na majku, s majke na kćerku, ali onda je došao jedan veliki poremećaj kad su se u prirodan proces uplele tvornice nadomjesne prehrane i kad se počeo vršiti globalni eksperiment na svima nama - svepametni čovjek mislio je da može kreirati potpunu zamjenu za majčino mlijeko ( odvojiti time majku što prije od djeteta i sebi staviti golemu lovu u džep ) pa je nekome bilo u interesu da majke izlaze iz rodilišta s uvjerenjem da nemaju mlijeka, da im je "presušilo" preko noći, da nemaju dobre grudi i slično. Naravno da nije bilo potrebno inzistirati na pomoći majkama kad je puno jednostavnije gurnuti joj bočicu i adaptirano u ruku. ( Ima toga i danas po rodilištima, nažalost! ) ( Jučer sam ubrala i podatak da tvornice umjetnih mlijeka daju lovu za specijalizacije pedijatara :shock: )
Eto, iz tog mentaliteta dolazi generacija naših majka ( časti iznimkama ) i zato nas često one ( nenamjerno i bez zlih primisli ) uvjeravaju da nećemo imati mlijeka jer nisu to imale ni one.
Dakle, međugeneracijski lanac potpore pri dojenju se narušio - mi smo tu da ga opet uspostavimo! :D 
Sretno, pinocchio, vjerujem da ćeš uspješno dojiti svoju mrvicu!

----------


## Matea

drage moje buduce i sadasnje mame dojilje,

zelim vam svima divno iskustvo koje ja imam sa svojim klincima.
pinocchio, glavno je dapijes puno tekucine, a mamica caj i caj za bolje lucenje mlijeka ti je bolji i mozes ga kupiti u ekoherbalijinim ljekarnama.
ja dojim svoju 5 mjesecnu kcer i svog sina od 18 mjeseci i za svaki slucaj pijem fenugreek (bozja travica) u kapsulama. mlijeka imam ali ponekad imam problema sa let down jer sam zabrinuta za mamu koja ima limfom i u zagrebu je a ja sam tako daleko i ne znam kad cu joj moci doci. glavno je opustiti se. topli oblozi isto mogu pomoci pri opustanju.

jos jedan savjet - ako ti slucajno popucaju bradavice meni je jako pomogla krema od kalendule koju sam kupila u dm-u za nekih 14kn. glavno je da prije hranjenja obrises kremu sa bradavice.
e da, samo da te utjesim da se moze kad se hoce. meni je lijeva bradavica popucala jer smo zaspale dojeci se pa je umjesto cijele bradavice cicala samo vrh. isla mi je krv i bolilo je kao 100 vragova, ali sam mazala i po noci joj davala samo desnu, stisnula zube i za 3-4 dana je bila kao nova.

eto, toliko od mene!

za pohvalu je da se pripremas za dojenje prije poroda. bravo!

pusa, matea

----------


## pinocchio

drage cure, sad sam već totalno opuštena kad vidim koju podršku mogu dobiti od vas. a tek sve ove korisne informacije...jedva čekam bebu i avanturu zvanu dojenje. hvala još jednom.

----------


## Matea

draga pinocchio ... mamica caj ti je dobro poceti piti i prije nego kaj pocnes dojiti, tj. prije poroda jer ima u sebi maticnjaka za opustanje, kamilice, koromaca za probavu ... kosta ti oko 24kn a imas ga dosta za cca. 10 litara. stvarno je super!
javi nam kak ide!

di bus rodila? 

drs se!

  :D Matea

----------


## pinocchio

hvala na još korisnih informacija. ovo s popucalim bradavicama zvuči strašno. Kako se to može izbjeći? čini mi se da je to dosta česti slučaj. kakva je to krema od kalendule? jel to nešto baš za bradavice ili neka univerzalna krema? neće to odbiti bebu od cicanja?

----------


## marta

Mislim da je kalendula zapravo neven, ispravite me ako grijesim.

Ali mi zapravo preporucujemo cisti lanolin tj. kremu koja se zove Purelan, koja se ne mora ispirati s bradavica prije dojenja, a ubrzava zacjeljivanje ranica, tj. ragada. Ragade inace nastaju zbog loseg polozaja. A los polozaj je najcesci u samim počecima dojenja.

----------


## Marijanas

Sve kreme osim Purelana -ciste lanolinske kreme, moras prati prije podoja.

Ali bolje je sprijeciti nego lijeciti   :Smile:  , pravilnim polozajem ces izbjeci ragade, a o pravilnom polozaju mozes procitati na nasem portalu:
http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...D=110&Show=228

----------


## pinocchio

Thanks za link, to sam si već ranije pripremila (i pročitala) za rodilište kao i neke druge textove vezano za dojenje (i već sam spakirala u torbu).

----------


## branka1

Ove biljke u **** čaju su biljke koje potiču laktaciju (navodno, tak su nas učili) pa štetit neće, a koristit vjerojatno kao i svi biljni pripravci - dakle, treba vremena i strpljivosti. Ja sam ga pila, ali isto nisam primijetila nešto posebno. Možda se količina mlijeka malo i povećala, ali ne u velikim količinama. Baš i nema neki okus radi tog bilja pa ga ni nisam dugo pila. Važno je da se nakon svakog podoja popije bar 2 dcl tekućine. 
I ja sam koristila Purelan i za masažu dojki i za bradavice.

----------


## anchie76

> hvala na još korisnih informacija. ovo s popucalim bradavicama zvuči strašno. Kako se to može izbjeći?...


Ispravnim polozajem.  Ako je beba u losem polozaju vrlo vjerojatno ce ostetiti bradavice a i zbog krivog polozaja beba ne moze efikasno izvlaciti mlijeko, tako da je moguce da mama dobije mastitis a i vrlo vjerojatno beba nece dobivati dovoljno na kilazi.  

Ako budes pazila da je beba u ispravnom polozaju, velike su sanse da ces izbjeci puno problema koji su moguci u pocecima dojenja.


U ovom clanku na portalu ti je opisan ispravan polozaj.

http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...D=110&Show=228

Sretno!  :D

----------


## pinocchio

imam ja još pitanja... treba li (preporuča li se ) mazati bradavice purelanom preventivno ili samo ukoliko se pojave ragade? gdje mogu kupiti tu kremicu?

----------


## Maja

ne treba mazati preventivno. Ja sam mazala kad sam imala ragadu, jos u prvom dojenju, ali i u ovom drugom na pocetku, cisto da si malo olaksam privikavanje prvih dana na "pojacan promet". Isto tako u jednoj fazi dok sam dojila u trudnoci a bolile su me bradavice. Nije da je indicirano, ali meni je pomagalo, malo mi je olaksavalo.
Moze se, inace, nabaviti npr. u Rozistepu, Gotovceva (kod Kvatrica)

----------


## pinocchio

puno hvala...

----------

